# Best time to visit cabo, Branson and Tahoe



## Dannyh86 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi I'm starting to plan our vacation for next year and was wondering what is the best time of the year to visit Cabo, Branson, and Lake Tahoe . When will the weather be best. Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2014)

Unless you want to ski, Tahoe has the best weather in August.


----------



## Dannyh86 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi sorry I should of been more specific. Obviously for cabo the best weather would be no rain, nice days for the beach etc. For Branson I have no clue what to expect, but for Tahoe I would like snow for the kids to have fun in but no skiing for us.  Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you up to driving in the snow with a 4WD or putting on chains?  It's easiest to fly into Reno - about 45 min. away.  If you fly into one of the California airports, you have a long drive over high mountain passes in the snow.  

The best snow is usually February-ish.  But last year we hardly got any snow all winter.

Branson is really humid in the summer - I thing spring and fall probably have the best weather.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2014)

Dannyh86 said:


> Obviously for cabo the best weather would be no rain, nice days for the beach etc.


Probably April through June would be the best weather.  September is the most likely for tropical storms.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Cabo - NOW NOW NOW*

Look at the forecast.  No snow, sunny and warm.   What else do you want??? (Besides no hurricanes...)

Low to mid 80's and a 0% chance of rain.  Perfect!!!!

Join us, we will be there in two weeks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dannyh86 said:


> Hi sorry I should of been more specific. Obviously for cabo the best weather would be no rain, nice days for the beach etc. For Branson I have no clue what to expect, but for Tahoe I would like snow for the kids to have fun in but no skiing for us.  Thank you



For Branson I'd stick with either the summer months for fall. We like September after labor day as the weather is still pleasant, not a lot of chance for precipitation and the crowds are lighter because the kids are back in school. 

The summer months are when Branson is in full swing. The show schedules are in full swing, the amusement parks are open the maximum number of hours, the lakes are great for fishing and boating and the water park is open. But, summer is hot and humid and the crowds can be unbearable at times. Traffic is more or less a rolling parking lot down the main drag (76 country music blv). 

Because of the summertime heat and crowds, we prefer the fall. The shows are still open but the hours tend to be more limited. Silver Dollar City is open but the hours are shorter and they're closed on 2 days of the week. The lakes are still enjoyable for fishing and boating but not so much for swimming. Many of the outdoor pools close after labor day but, we're not really pool people and, most timeshares in Branson don't have great pool complexes anyway. 

Springtime in Branson is nice but, it can be rainy and it can still get pretty chilly. We've had times where we've simply sat in the timeshare and watched TV because it was so wet and cold. If we were to go back in the Spring it would be May as the temperatures are a little more settled to the warm side. March and April can be very iffy as to temperature.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Look at the forecast. No snow, sunny and warm. What else do you want??? (Besides no hurricanes...)
> 
> Low to mid 80's and a 0% chance of rain. Perfect!!!!
> 
> Join us, we will be there in two weeks.



Cabo has the same hurricane season as the Florida/Caribbean, 

 They are running TV ads in SOCAL to counter act reports of significant damage from Odile which hit 9/15


http://www.cabosanlucastours.net/Hurricane_Odile/


----------



## Dannyh86 (Nov 21, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Look at the forecast.  No snow, sunny and warm.   What else do you want??? (Besides no hurricanes...)
> 
> Low to mid 80's and a 0% chance of rain.  Perfect!!!!
> 
> Join us, we will be there in two weeks.



Thanks but it's too soon. I'm planning next years vacation.


----------



## Dannyh86 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies it helps a lot. I'm trying to decide where to go next year. I own at welk in escondido so I can stay at any of the welk resorts without paying a fee. That's why I'm trying to decide on one of these welk locations. It'll be our first big vacation, not counting near by areas or Ensenada, B.C.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2014)

What is the Welk location in Tahoe?

Never mind - I looked it up.  Just so you know, the resort is NOT at Lake Tahoe - it is a ski resort, and it's probably [10] miles from the lake, and probably 40 miles from South Shore.  If you are not going to ski - I'm not sure this is a good location for a whole week of vacation.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cabo is great almost year around.  But try to avoid September and the first half of October.  Unless you like high humidity and temps over 100 during the day.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 21, 2014)

I hit CABO in January for   birthday and get away from Colorado snow!.  Generally  January, February and March great whale watching. No problem with  exchange  about a year out.  Hitting Playa  Granda  2015,  PBS,  Hacienda Del Mar,  two down town on water front, etc.

Hit Branson  for two weeks  late  April  early May or week after Thanksgiving. No problem using VIP upgrades.

They roll up streets from mid December to  mid March.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 21, 2014)

Since most of those places are pretty nice much of the year, perhaps the better question might be 'When NOT to go to' them. For me, I'd steer clear of Cabo in high Summer. VERY hot, hurricanes and rainy season. For Tahoe, Summers are beautiful, but of course that isn't ski season. Flip a coin. You don't need to worry about seeing me in the heat and humidity and crowds of Summer in Branson Or the winter ice and snow. Good place for 'shoulder' season- spring and fall.

Jim


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 21, 2014)

We like late October or November for Branson and starting November 1st all the theaters start up their Christmas Shows. Everything is decorated for the Holidays.  You mentioned kids so Thanksgiving week might fit the bill.


----------



## lgreenspan (Nov 22, 2014)

We visited Branson in July several years ago and the heat and humidity were unbearable. I would only consider Branson for the spring or fall.


----------



## Dannyh86 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 22, 2014)

We stayed at Welk Northstar Lodge at the end of October. The units are nicer than the Four Seasons Aviara! Unbelievable luxury. The 3br unit had king size beds in all 3 bedrooms. The ceilings of the top floor units must have been 20 feet high. 

It is right in the Northstar Village, so a ski-in, ski-out resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2014)

hudshut said:


> It is right in the Northstar Village, so a ski-in, ski-out resort.



The OP said they don't ski - so a week here in the snow, might be too long, unless they really just want to relax and not do much.  Since they don't ski, I really think a summer trip would offer a lot more to do, and the area would be much more accessible.


----------



## LLW (Nov 23, 2014)

Cabo might be too soon for 2015. Storm Odile has done a lot of damage to many resorts and infrastructure. Although some are OK, it was very locale-specific. Many resorts won't re-open until later in the year. Infrastructure (roads, etc.) and area amenities (shopping, restaurants, etc.) might not be up 100% yet. If you decide to go there, check on the specific resort and locale before any major commitment (e.g. of air tickets).


----------



## Dannyh86 (Nov 23, 2014)

LLW said:


> Cabo might be too soon for 2015. Storm Odile has done a lot of damage to many resorts and infrastructure. Although some are OK, it was very locale-specific. Many resorts won't re-open until later in the year. Infrastructure (roads, etc.) and area amenities (shopping, restaurants, etc.) might not be up 100% yet. If you decide to go there, check on the specific resort and locale before any major commitment (e.g. of air tickets).



Thanks for the tips. Yeah I heard and read here on tug that it did do a lot of damage and even took the airport some time to reopen. Thanks


----------



## tante (Nov 23, 2014)

Hotelchatter.com is doing a good job if keeping up with cabo reopenings


----------

